# HOT LINKS, TEXAS STYLE



## gary s

*Hot Links Texas Style*​*Chef Willie’s Recipe*​Started with a 8.25 lb. butt. Trimmed the fat and de-boned.

I ended up with 6.5 lbs. of usable meat and fat.

After trimming the meat and cutting into about one inch cubes I put it in the freezer to get really cold, pretty firm (also put grinder head assembly in also)

I mixed the slurry using Chef Willie’s recipe.

*WILLIES TEXAS STYLE HOT LINKS*

5 # PORK BUTT

12 ounce good Beer

2 Tbl black pepper

2 Tbl crushed red pepper (pizza pepper)

2 Tbl cayenne

2 Tbl paprika

3 Tbl kosher salt *  ( You may want to reduce salt if using TQ)*

2 Tbl mustard seeds

¼ cup garlic, minced

1 tsp Cure #1

1 tsp ground coriander

Mix everything together into a slurry

Only changes I made were recalculating the amounts for 6.5 lbs.

And I used TQ instead of Cure #1 (because I have plenty of TQ)

*Note:*   *TQ and Cure #1 are not the same; Measurements are different 1.5 Teaspoons per pound of TQ for ground meat.*

I ground meat through the largest dia. Plate first, mixed the slurry into the meat and back in the freezer to firm up again.

After firming for the second time I ground again using the smallest dia. plate then back in the fridge till tomorrow’s stuffing. Rinsed hog casings and soaking.

I did a fry test to see how the flavor was going to be. Wow !  This is going to be great. My wife loved it and she is not a big Hot Link fan.

After resting overnight in the fridge we are ready for stuffing.

Since I am doing Hot Links I decided to put a few drops of Red food color in the hog casing water just to give them a little red tint. Loaded up the stuffer, slid on the hog casings, and were making hot links.  From the time I filled the stuffer twice (I don’t fill it too full) since I knew I couldn’t get 6.5 lbs. into a 5lb. stuffer, doing the stuffing and cleaning up everything it took 25 min.

I let the links rest for about an hour and a half  on the counter under a fan to bring down the temp and dry the casings a bit.

*I used Lump Charcoal and Pecan chunks for this smoke*

Put links on the smoker (no smoke) smoker temp was 90 ° let them go for an hour.

Bumped temp to about to 105°  added a couple of pecan chunks for another hour

Added more lump and pecan, bumped temp to 120° for another hour

Bumped temp to 140 ° for another hour added a little more lump 

Bumped temp up to 160 ° for an hour then to 190 to finish.

Internal temps were 168 ° and 171 °

Pulled links off smoker to cool down.

Note; this is a very important step *“DO NOT SKIP THIS”*

You have to sample a link !!!  WOW  great stuff !!!

After cooling I vacuum sealed and into the freezer “ Had to take #2 son a half dozen”

8.25 lb. Butt













IMG_20150329_125426_082.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015


















IMG_20150329_125434_311.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






I deboned and trimmed the fat













IMG_20150330_111746_573.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Cutting it into 1" cubes













IMG_20150330_111755_623.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Meat and fat cut up  I mixed about 1/2 the fat back in













IMG_20150330_113019_521.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Grinder ready to go













IMG_20150330_132016_536.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






First grind with large plate













IMG_20150330_133144_668.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015


















IMG_20150330_133151_992.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Mixed seasoning Slurry into the meat, Back in the freezer to firm up a bit













IMG_20150330_134621_564.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Second grind  Mmmmm   looking and smelling good. In the Fridge for an over night nap













IMG_20150330_141020_825.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Hog casings rinsed and ready to go













IMG_20150331_101547_873.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Getting everything ready to stuff













IMG_20150331_102027_773.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Stuffer full, casing on  ----   And ready to go













IMG_20150331_102655_046.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015


















IMG_20150331_102704_078.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Here is a picture of the little gem's













IMG_20150331_104626_113.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015


















IMG_20150331_104633_422.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015


















IMG_20150331_105547_386.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






About a double handful of lump to get started













IMG_20150331_110701_152.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Charcoal Lighter













IMG_20150331_110711_809.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Both dampers almost closed













IMG_20150331_110842_657.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Links On













IMG_20150331_120209_152.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






90º for the first hour   no smoke  just heat













IMG_20150331_120222_854.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






105 º for another hour,  gradually  bumping the temp every hour













IMG_20150331_122416_454.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015


















IMG_20150331_131256_522.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015


















IMG_20150331_144036_003.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015


















IMG_20150331_161210_189.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






And finished













IMG_20150331_171938_555.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






My first Hot Links, Flavor is outstanding













IMG_20150331_180455_573.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






After eating a couple and taking a half dozen to my son, vacuumed sealed the rest













IMG_20150331_181206_333.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2015






Thanks for Looking,  Easy to make and way better than store bought


----------



## sota d

Wow! Those look great Gary. My, you have been very busy here lately-enjoying the spring weather are we? Another pic heavy and very descriptive post. Love the step by steps. Great job! Thanks for posting, David.


----------



## sota d

The computer I'm using here doesn't display the Reply tool bar, so I'll just scream it loud--POINTS!!!!!!


----------



## chilefarmer

Gary, you did good. Wishing I had one , maybe two. Thanks much for the recipe and all the photos. CF


----------



## chef willie

nicely done.....and thank you for the mention. I'm impressed you can control the heat so well on that side fire box unit....glad you and the family are enjoying the fruits of your new passion...Willie


----------



## seenred

Looks great!

Red


----------



## leah elisheva

Wow! Texas does wild stuff! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## gary s

Willie, thanks  No hard just have to pay attention and keep the fire small


----------



## tropics

You are on fire here my friend, the amount of heat scares me. Old belly burnt out years ago.

Like red added color to casings also.


----------



## boykjo

Nice hot links Gary... How did the wife like her new red counter tops......LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

Another Awesome Post & a Great Step by Step!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You are one Busy Dude, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish you lived at the Other East Texas!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## timberjet

I can smell them from here gary. Beautiful.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Nice looking links Gary! Nice smoke!


----------



## rmmurray

Gary, I'm speechless (only because my mouth is full of drool!) haha. Those look great. You have been one busy fella who had been eating well lately too. Great job. You've out done yourself once again!
:points1:
- Ryan


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Good Gawd   , Gary... Nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your postings are great . . .


----------



## pc farmer

Wow, great job.

You are a master at this stuff.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Looks awesome Gary, nice thread !  :sausage:

Looks like the grinder & stuffer are treating ya right !  Thumbs Up


----------



## jwbtulsa

As an Okie, I'll have to take a knee and praise the Texas style. They look lovely. Wish I was your neighbor cause I would still be sitting on your patio. Consider this an electronic gold clap, golf clap, golf clap....


----------



## gary s

boykjo said:


> Nice hot links Gary... How did the wife like her new red counter tops......LOL


I had to bleach them after I got through. No more red food coloring 

Gary


----------



## gary s

Thanks Tropics for the compliment and point

Gary


----------



## gary s

Thanks Bear nice compliment and thanks for the point

Gary


----------



## goensouth

Thanks for sharing can't wait to try. I can't get those at the stors hear in E Ky but I sure ate a lot of those back in my cross country truck driving days.


----------



## gary s

Also thank the rest of you guys for the nice compliments    Timber, dirt, RM, old school,c farmer, waterinhole, jwb & goensouth

Gary


----------



## boykjo

gary s said:


> boykjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hot links Gary... How did the wife like her new red counter tops......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I had to bleach them after I got through. No more red food coloring
> 
> Gary
Click to expand...

Been there....... done that.....lol we'll have to add that to CB's list of observations......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174407/my-observations-when-making-sausage


----------



## themule69

WOW! I never thought of a stick burner as a that low and slow machine. You for sure have that thing under your control. The sausage looks GREAT!







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## aceoky

Awesome job and great step by step!


----------



## disco

This is something I have been meaning to make. Great thread, Gary.







Disco


----------



## gary s

These thing are great, you can taste all the different seasonings, then you start to get some heat. Another thing everybody liked was that when you bite into them grease doesn't squire everywhere  I be making more

Gary


----------



## crazymoon

Gary, nice sausage, they look excellent!


----------



## gary s

CrazyMoon said:


> Gary, nice sausage, they look excellent!


Thanks for the point 

Gary


----------



## b-one

They look great nice work yet again!


----------



## chef jimmyj

They look good! I am not sure the uneducated Yankee tongues of my family could handle the heat. I spent some time in TX and OK and developed a taste for the Burn. I am not into, kill your face heat just to prove my manhood, though. There has to be good flavor with the heat...JJ


----------



## gary s

Thanks  They are really not that Hot just a little heat, You don't have to break your neck getting a glass of milk just a nice heat.

But in saying that I guess what is Hot  or not hot to me may be totally different to others. The flavor is great, you could cut the red pepper flakes and Cayenne in half and you would probably be fine. Then you would have to call it Mild Sausage LOL

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie

My to do list is getting mighty long...now if only I could find the motovation to do some of it...


----------



## sqwib

Gary, quite impressive and way to set the bar higher.
I'm also impressed with the side firebox and low temps, quite impressive.
You have inspired me to give this a shot in the fall. I'll be shopping for a stuffer.
You're gonna be my go to guy for my first sausage run . Lol.
Typing this on my phone so 
Just curious... no ice bath?


----------



## sqwib

***Gary' s Cooks All In One Place...Click Here.****
Nudge* Nudge*...Sounds good don't it


----------



## gary s

After your nudging I am thinking about it.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks great Gary, somehow I missed this! Nice Smoke!







  

Ha here  I thought I'd missed it but then I see I didn't Oh well they still look great!


----------



## craigdchang

I tried this recipe for the first time and ran into some problems.

The flavor was on point.

I did my first grind with the large dye

I created the slurry and mixed it into the meat.

I then ran it through the smallest dye for the second grind.

I then stuffed the casings

I tried something a little different, I cold smoked it for two hours.

I then heated up the links to 160.

Then placed it in ice water to stop the cooking process.

My problem is the consistency. It came out a little gritty not quite mushy


----------



## gary s

Hmmmm     I've done this recipe 3 times so for and got the exact same flavor and consistency every time

Gary


----------



## craigdchang

Did it have a hot dog like texture?


----------



## boykjo

Hey Craig,  Its my bet your sausages came out gritty due to too much water to the meat mixture. Next time grind once , add the seasonings with just enough water to mix in the seasoning, stuff then smoke. Make sure you use a fresh pork shoulder or fresh beef. 

My 2 cents

Joe


----------



## gary s

Joe Knows !!!

Gary   -----------------------   I'm still a rookie


----------



## johnnyb54

Very very nice Gary! This is a recipe that I will definitely try. One question you would use 7.5 teaspoons of tender quick for 5 lbs. of meat? You mentioned 1.5 tsp. per lb. of meat.Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s

Yep  1.5 per pound

Gary


----------



## johnnyb54

Thanks Gary


----------



## goensouth

They are very good used the recipe last weekend turned out great.













Screenshot_2015-05-26-14-17-48.png



__ goensouth
__ May 29, 2015






Ted


----------



## gary s

Looks Good

Gary


----------



## sauced

Wow.....fantastic looking links!! Yet another on my to do list!!!

Great job! I do have a question about the temps. Seems like the links are sitting in the danger temp zone for a very long time. Any problems?


----------



## gary s

Thanks, and a good question.  Here are my ingredients  you can see Cure #1   If you didn't have any cure you would be right.

Gary


----------



## uncle eddie

Those look awesome!


----------



## sauced

gary s said:


> Thanks, and a good question.  Here are my ingredients  you can see Cure #1   If you didn't have any cure you would be right.
> 
> Gary


Ahhh....you are correct!! Thanks!!


----------



## swinefan

Great post.


----------



## milkman55

Made the hot links as my second sausage attempt after some Andouille.  Followed the recipe to the T except cut back in the cayenne.  Love the mustard seed.  Test fry was great and the links smoke up awesome in my MES 30 with AMNPS delivering 6 hrs of smoke at low temps.













IMG_2711.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Jan 31, 2017


----------



## gary s

Those sure look good

Gary


----------



## little smokey

milkman55 said:


> Made the hot links as my second sausage attempt after some Andouille. Followed the recipe to the T except cut back in the cayenne. Love the mustard seed. Test fry was great and the links smoke up awesome in my MES 30 with AMNPS delivering 6 hrs of smoke at low temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2711.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ milkman55
> __ Jan 31, 2017


What pellets did you use?  How was the smokiness in the link?  Trying this this weekend so gots questions for you.  What was your smoking procedure, time and temps for how long?

Thanks for the info in advance Milkman


----------



## milkman55

Just follow the directions in the first post.  I started at 100f for 1 hr with no smoke to dry the sausage and then went to 120f and started the smoke with the pit master blend pellets.  Cranked it up 10 degrees every hour until I hit 180f and pulled the sausage after about 8 hrs when the IT was 158f.


----------



## meat magician

Can I stuff  sausage and then let it cure in the fridge raider or should I let it cure first then stuff the casing


----------



## falcon capt

gary s said:


> *Hot Links Texas Style*​*Chef Willie’s Recipe*​Started with a 8.25 lb. butt. Trimmed the fat and deboned.
> 
> I ended up with 6.5 lbs. of usable meat and fat.
> 
> After trimming the meat and cutting into about one inch cubes I put it in the freezer to get really cold, pretty firm (also put grinder head assembly in also)
> 
> I mixed the slurry using Chef Willie’s recipe.
> 
> *WILLIES TEXAS STYLE HOT LINKS*
> 
> 5 # PORK BUTT
> 
> 12 ounce good Beer
> 
> 2 Tbl black pepper
> 
> 2 Tbl crushed red pepper (pizza pepper)
> 
> 2 Tbl cayenne
> 
> 2 Tbl paprika
> 
> 3 Tbl kosher salt
> 
> 2 Tbl mustard seeds
> 
> ¼ cup garlic, minced
> 
> 1 tsp Cure #1
> 
> 1 tsp ground coriander
> 
> Mix everything together into a slurry
> 
> Only changes I made were recalculating the amounts for 6.5 lbs.
> 
> And I used TQ instead of Cure #1 (because I have plenty of TQ)
> 
> *Note:*   *TQ and Cure #1 are not the same; Measurements are different 1.5 Teaspoons per pound of TQ for ground meat.*


One VERY important thing, if you use Tender Quick instead of Insta-Cure #1, do NOT add the 3 TBS of Kosher Salt.  I made this mistake as I directly followed the recipe and they sausage is waaaaaay too salty.  I am new to sausage making and just followed the recipe not realizing how much TQ changes the recipe.

The flavor is good, just unfortunately so salty you can barely eat it.


----------



## shyzabrau

Stuff then cure, according to Indaswamp. I've done both. Not sure I can tell a difference.


----------



## meat magician

I have also done both ways, cured then stuffing the next day, I ve also stuffed right away, but never sure if it matters.  

I made this recipe today and it is currently curing in the fridge, I did stuff it already. As far as the tenderquick and kosher salt are concerned I only used 1 tbls of kosher salt for fear of overwhelming salt. I fried up a 3 oz patty to taste it and it was very good [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## gary s

Thank you for bringing up the Salt It does need to be reduced if using TQ  I will amend my post to reflect that.

Salt as other ingredients should be adjusted to personal taste. The heat and flavor are just right for me but my #2 son says they need more heat, his Father in law says they were too hot for him.

I did make them using the original recipe and they were no to salty but again that goes back to personal taste and preference.

We are cutting back on sodium so my next batch will have very little salt.

Gary


----------



## falcon capt

gary s said:


> Thank you for bringing up the Salt It does need to be reduced if using TQ  I will amend my post to reflect that.
> 
> Salt as other ingredients should be adjusted to personal taste. The heat and flavor are just right for me but my #2 son says they need more heat, his Father in law says they were too hot for him.
> 
> I did make them using the original recipe and they were no to salty but again that goes back to personal taste and preference.
> 
> We are cutting back on sodium so my next batch will have very little salt.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary,

I grew up eating salty food and these were almost inedible to me and others who tried them due to the salt (my fault because I added the 3 Tbs of Kosher salt plus 9 tsp of TQ.  Next time I make them, if I use TQ I will completely delete the Kosher salt and then test fry, if I user Cure #1 then I will still use the Kosher salt, just can't do TQ with the salt.

The heat was good, some felt too spicy, other said right on, but hard to tell because heat and salt give a similar sensation on the tongue so perhaps the extra salt made them appear slightly spicier than they are.

Definitely learned a LOT from this first batch...


----------



## gary s

I think the last batch I made was with Cure #1. And speaking of that I think I am out need to make some more.

Gary


----------



## falcon capt

gary s said:


> I think the last batch I made was with Cure #1. And speaking of that I think I am out need to make some more.
> 
> Gary


I'm making another batch at the end of June for my daughter's high school graduation party (as well as making 18 pounds of pulled pork!).

Trying to decide whether to use Cure #1 and add the salt or use TQ and not add the salt.  It is probably a wash either way, but always open to input...


----------



## dward51

Thanks for bumping this up as I also need to make a batch!!!! 

As to TQ or Cure #1, go with which ever you have (and adjust the salt to match the cure if necessary).  I do not think there is a huge flavor difference using one vs the other.  Other than the salt ratios being different, I know TQ has sugar in it as well so it might make a little difference in final taste, but I've never seen a head to head comparison of a recipe made with cure #1 vs Tender Quick for flavor comparison.


----------



## falcon capt

dward51 said:


> Thanks for bumping this up as I also need to make a batch!!!!
> 
> As to TQ or Cure #1, go with which ever you have (and adjust the salt to match the cure if necessary).  I do not think there is a huge flavor difference using one vs the other.  Other than the salt ratios being different, I know TQ has sugar in it as well so it might make a little difference in final taste, but I've never seen a head to head comparison of a recipe made with cure #1 vs Tender Quick for flavor comparison.


I actually have both, TQ and Cure #1... Plenty of each...


----------



## ronstepper

Gary, So these are eat as is? Do they need cooking? I would like to try these in a smaller (19mm) collagen casing to take on my hunting trips if they do not need any further prep.

Thanks - Ron


----------



## dward51

Ronstepper said:


> Gary, So these are eat as is? Do they need cooking? I would like to try these in a smaller (19mm) collagen casing to take on my hunting trips if they do not need any further prep.
> 
> Thanks - Ron


Ron,  are you talking about the recipe on the 1st page of this thread?  Yes, they are cooked and then frozen or stored in the refrigerator. The smoking directions are to bring the finished internal temp to 168-170* which is safe and considered "cooked".  Once cooked they "could" be eaten cold once thawed, but are much better finished on the grill like commercial sausage links just before serving.


----------



## ronstepper

I was thinking these mightbe like snack sticks - either way is good - Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## indaswamp

shyzabrau said:


> Stuff then cure, according to Indaswamp. I've done both. Not sure I can tell a difference.



It's more important with large batches of sausage (which I do). Heavy pressure from the weight of the meat can inhibit the cure from penetrating the meat cells. Once in the casing, the links can be refrigerated either by hanging them or not stacked high so as to reduce the pressure and allow the cure to penetrate easily.

Also, any binders added will begin to form gels, better to get it into the casing and let the gels form there rather than letting it sit to form gels which will break when you stuff in casing 24 hours later. This is why the meat gets stiff.


Also-thread bookmarked. I want to try this with some pork, goose breasts, and a little brisket fat.


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks for bumping this one, I need to get off my butt and give it a try.


----------



## gary s

Hot links are always good. You can Tweak this recipe to suit your taste.

Gary


----------



## Biggy1

gary s said:


> *Hot Links Texas Style*
> *Chef Willie’s Recipe*​Started with a 8.25 lb. butt. Trimmed the fat and de-boned.
> 
> I ended up with 6.5 lbs. of usable meat and fat.
> 
> After trimming the meat and cutting into about one inch cubes I put it in the freezer to get really cold, pretty firm (also put grinder head assembly in also)
> 
> I mixed the slurry using Chef Willie’s recipe.
> 
> *WILLIES TEXAS STYLE HOT LINKS*
> 
> 5 # PORK BUTT
> 
> 12 ounce good Beer
> 
> 2 Tbl black pepper
> 
> 2 Tbl crushed red pepper (pizza pepper)
> 
> 2 Tbl cayenne
> 
> 2 Tbl paprika
> 
> 3 Tbl kosher salt *  ( You may want to reduce salt if using TQ)*
> 
> 2 Tbl mustard seeds
> 
> ¼ cup garlic, minced
> 
> 1 tsp Cure #1
> 
> 1 tsp ground coriander
> 
> Mix everything together into a slurry
> 
> Only changes I made were recalculating the amounts for 6.5 lbs.
> 
> And I used TQ instead of Cure #1 (because I have plenty of TQ)
> 
> *Note:* *TQ and Cure #1 are not the same; Measurements are different 1.5 Teaspoons per pound of TQ for ground meat.*
> 
> I ground meat through the largest dia. Plate first, mixed the slurry into the meat and back in the freezer to firm up again.
> 
> After firming for the second time I ground again using the smallest dia. plate then back in the fridge till tomorrow’s stuffing. Rinsed hog casings and soaking.
> 
> I did a fry test to see how the flavor was going to be. Wow !  This is going to be great. My wife loved it and she is not a big Hot Link fan.
> 
> After resting overnight in the fridge we are ready for stuffing.
> 
> Since I am doing Hot Links I decided to put a few drops of Red food color in the hog casing water just to give them a little red tint. Loaded up the stuffer, slid on the hog casings, and were making hot links.  From the time I filled the stuffer twice (I don’t fill it too full) since I knew I couldn’t get 6.5 lbs. into a 5lb. stuffer, doing the stuffing and cleaning up everything it took 25 min.
> 
> I let the links rest for about an hour and a half  on the counter under a fan to bring down the temp and dry the casings a bit.
> 
> *I used Lump Charcoal and Pecan chunks for this smoke*
> 
> Put links on the smoker (no smoke) smoker temp was 90 ° let them go for an hour.
> 
> Bumped temp to about to 105°  added a couple of pecan chunks for another hour
> 
> Added more lump and pecan, bumped temp to 120° for another hour
> 
> Bumped temp to 140 ° for another hour added a little more lump
> 
> Bumped temp up to 160 ° for an hour then to 190 to finish.
> 
> Internal temps were 168 ° and 171 °
> 
> Pulled links off smoker to cool down.
> 
> Note; this is a very important step *“DO NOT SKIP THIS”*
> 
> You have to sample a link !!!  WOW  great stuff !!!
> 
> After cooling I vacuum sealed and into the freezer “ Had to take #2 son a half dozen”
> 
> 8.25 lb. Butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150329_125426_082.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150329_125434_311.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deboned and trimmed the fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150330_111746_573.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting it into 1" cubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150330_111755_623.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat and fat cut up  I mixed about 1/2 the fat back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150330_113019_521.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinder ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150330_132016_536.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First grind with large plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150330_133144_668.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150330_133151_992.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed seasoning Slurry into the meat, Back in the freezer to firm up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150330_134621_564.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second grind  Mmmmm   looking and smelling good. In the Fridge for an over night nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150330_141020_825.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hog casings rinsed and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_101547_873.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting everything ready to stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_102027_773.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffer full, casing on  ----   And ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_102655_046.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_102704_078.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the little gem's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_104626_113.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_104633_422.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_105547_386.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a double handful of lump to get started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_110701_152.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal Lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_110711_809.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both dampers almost closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_110842_657.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_120209_152.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90º for the first hour   no smoke  just heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_120222_854.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 105 º for another hour,  gradually  bumping the temp every hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_122416_454.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_131256_522.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_144036_003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_161210_189.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_171938_555.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Hot Links, Flavor is outstanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_180455_573.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After eating a couple and taking a half dozen to my son, vacuumed sealed the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150331_181206_333.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Looking,  Easy to make and way better than store bought


Hey Gary, is this recipe for 5#'s or 6.5#'s ?


----------



## DanMcG

I can't speak for Gary but the way I read it is, he had 6.5 lbs of meat after trimming the butt and then used 5 lbs to make the batch of sausage.


----------



## Biggy1

DanMcG said:


> I can't speak for Gary but the way I read it is, he had 6.5 lbs of meat after trimming the butt and then used 5 lbs to make the batch of sausage.


Thank you because I want to get this right


----------



## gary s

Hey I'm glad you asked, I will modify that post.
What was posted was for 5 lbs. I took those measurements and adjusted them for the
6.5 lbs.  I may have even made a fill in the weight calculator that figures the correct amounts.
I'll look.   But Do Adjust the amounts to get the full flavor.
Sorry again for not being clear.

Gary


----------



## gary s

I went back and looked at it again I did mention I adjusted for 6.5 lbs. I'll Highlight it
Be sure and let me know how you like em. They are a hit with my family and friends.

Gary


----------



## Biggy1

gary s said:


> Hey I'm glad you asked, I will modify that post.
> What was posted was for 5 lbs. I took those measurements and adjusted them for the
> 6.5 lbs.  I may have even made a fill in the weight calculator that figures the correct amounts.
> I'll look.   But Do Adjust the amounts to get the full flavor.
> Sorry again for not being clear.
> 
> Gary


Thanks again Gary !


----------



## Biggy1

gary s said:


> I went back and looked at it again I did mention I adjusted for 6.5 lbs. I'll Highlight it
> Be sure and let me know how you like em. They are a hit with my family and friends.
> 
> Gary


Will do!


----------



## jbo_c

Started a batch of these tonight.  Curing in the fridge now.  Will link tomorrow and cold smoke Sunday.  Leaving the actual cooking to when I prep them to eat.

    Jbo


----------



## jbo_c

Didn’t realize I’d never reported back.  Had some more of these grilled up tonight.  Great amount of heat.  Not stoopid, but definitely a good bite.  This is a great hot sausage.  Will stay in permanent rotation at my house.

Next batch, I’ll be making some 21mm for ‘hot’ dogs too.

    Jbo


----------



## gary s

They are a little hot for some of my bunch, but just right for me,

Gary


----------



## jbo_c

These are awesome and this has been my most well received sausage(along with my hot chicken sausage).  I’m thinking about adding some ECA and  making some snack sticks using this recipe.  

What do you think?  Smoke will be heavier, which is a good thing in my book.  Other thoughts?

   Jbo


----------

